# Back door deal and how to get ahead



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

So there is a vendor in our area that is doing some back door deals with the field rep.. The vendor stinks brokers hate him, his work is horrible, copper goes missing but the field rep gives all gold stars.. A broker sat down with me at buffalo wild wings had some drinks and another 2 brokers joins us we got to talking about how bad the work got in our area since i left and how it has got worst.. they statred telling me thatthe Field rep in the area gets paid off from the vendor to keep his scores high thus keeping his work flow going, and in turn puts money in the field qcs pocket..
The brokers couldnt understand how they failed this joker time after time after time and he was the main guy in our area..

one of the brokers showed me email after email of failed reports, and emails from the field qc person saying she will address it..

LOL>>>> well now it makes scene to me now.. sleazy is all i can say~~~:thumbsup:


----------



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

Is the ultimate client a government entity? I'd call their fraud department and find out how to report it.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mille63 said:


> Is the ultimate client a government entity? I'd call their fraud department and find out how to report it.


And maybe cozy up to a local investagative type news reporter, they love to make a big deal out of this type of thing.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> So there is a vendor in our area that is doing some back door deals with the field rep.. The vendor stinks brokers hate him, his work is horrible, copper goes missing but the field rep gives all gold stars.. A broker sat down with me at buffalo wild wings had some drinks and another 2 brokers joins us we got to talking about how bad the work got in our area since i left and how it has got worst.. they statred telling me thatthe Field rep in the area gets paid off from the vendor to keep his scores high thus keeping his work flow going, and in turn puts money in the field qcs pocket..
> The brokers couldnt understand how they failed this joker time after time after time and he was the main guy in our area..
> 
> one of the brokers showed me email after email of failed reports, and emails from the field qc person saying she will address it..
> ...


Dude, you really talk a lot of **** about the other Safeguard vendors in MN.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Jenkinshb,

Aren't you in Minesoooota?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Jenkinshb,
> 
> Aren't you in Minesoooota?


You betcha.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*safeguard*

who said anything about safeguard?? you have something to hide jenkins?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> who said anything about safeguard?? you have something to hide jenkins?


Considering your contempt for the local Safeguard qc rep, and your history of bashing us on this board constantly, I could only assume.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Ha.. Odd don't recall you're name in any of my topics.. sorry you feel guilty about something, do you have anything else to add there bud?


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

And again where is safeguard in this topic? Worried about something? Guilt makes a person paranoid.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Ha.. Odd don't recall you're name in any of my topics.. sorry you feel guilty about something, do you have anything else to add there bud?


Seriously? Read your post history man. The contractor from River Falls? That's not me? You replied directly to one of my posts about a month ago saying we do ****ty sales cleans. Are you being coy or are you just ****ing stupid?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> And again where is safeguard in this topic? Worried about something? Guilt makes a person paranoid.


"how bad the work got in our area since i left and how it has got worse" ... you were fired from safeguard about 2 months ago. I'll assume that you aren't so bad at your business that you weren't fired by all of your clients.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

FIRED LOL.. don't get you're panties in a bunch. Word is u do suck, relating info that's all bud!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Boys boys boys


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

ezdayman said:


> FIRED LOL.. don't get you're panties in a bunch. Word is u do suck, relating info that's all bud!



Speaking from experience in these areas & other contractors work within 500 miles of the area I can personally say that Jenkins does high quality work & compared to other contractors Jenkins can be put into the group of (THE VERY FEW) who complete work properly & with quality standards.

EZdayman you are really lucky that you do not get a lawsuit filed against you for libel. Anybody who has seen Jenkins work knows that you are incorrect.

It's probably pretty easy to sit back with a screen name associated with nothing and attempt to make others look bad. How about being like the few who are confident in their ability and the quality of their work and use your own name here, with out doing that how can anybody take anything you say seriously.

I probably do have some dirt on your company as I have seen the majority of contractors work from west of the twin cities to lake michigan. Could probably tell you who your company is and show you some of the mistakes your making in the field by you telling me which corner of the cities your in.

Defintion of Libel posted for you below, referenced & copied from Dictionary.com

noun 1. Law. 

defamation by written or printed words, pictures, or in any form other than by spoken words or gestures. 
the act or crime of publishing it. 
a formal written declaration or statement, as one containing the allegations of a plaintiff or the grounds of a charge. 
 

2. anything that is defamatory or that maliciously or damagingly misrepresents. 

verb (used with object), libeled, libeling or (especially British) libelled, libelling. 3. to publish a libel against. 

4. to misrepresent damagingly. 

5. to institute suit against by a libel, as in an admiralty court.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks bud, I appreciate it.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

Doing the REO side there are times I do the best work, to sometimes having my one offs someone can talk about. we probably all run in the same boat doing this type of work for what it pays and we will deal with one or two brokers that just don't understand the length we go to clean something that just won't clean. or how we have no vacuum going to get a room full of pigeon feathers in the carpet out and its easier to remove carpet.

we all put are heart into this to feed our families and take it personal, I would never ever say anything bad about my competitor but I understand the frustration when I don't think there being held to the same standard I am being ask to perform.

I say a moderator deletes this thread and chalk it up to that one offs, to me this just looks like drama not good for the board


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

No need to make it personal. Drinks on the house.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Mod u can delete, I don't want drama.. I'm out of this line... The dishonesty can bite karma.. so i like delete.. not hear to find enemy's but to help others, and keep others safe'- that is what we are all on here, to learn also! I'm done with this convo not afraid of what I said nor do I have anything to hide... so I'm done with this! Have a great night have a good weekend.. The mobile app for this site isn't very good btw


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

ezdayman said:


> The mobile app for this site isn't very good btw


I thought I was on Facebook.


----------

